# Another newbie! *



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi All,

This is my first post on the message boards. My partner and I have been getting lots of information from the site, so I knew it would be a good idea to join as a member. I was diagnosed with prem menopause at 26 (though luckily I had had a daughter when I was 1. Although I cried for about 2 years after diagnosis, it was something I could push to the back of my mind whilst I was still single. I have been with my partner for nearly a year now, and I would desperately love to extend our family. He is younger than me and doesnt have children of his own (and my daughter is now 14, so he has missed the nice bit!) He has been amazing from the beginning, and has taken everything in his stride. Anyway, we would have to use egg donation, and because of the costs involved, we have decided to get as much information now as possible so we can plan. We have just a had a really unsatisfying appointment at Lincoln County Hospital, where we got far less information than I already knew. We thought the best way to proceed would be having a couple of consultations (Care at Nottingham being one possible) and also to check out IM in Barcelona. At the minute, I am favouring that, as I am mixed race, and am not  sure that it will be easy to match a donor to my skin colour etc. Anyway, Throughout all of this, from first diagnosis, I have been aware that it isnt the 'experts', but women like myself that really know how it is.

Love to all!

Rachel x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Rachel welcome to FF 
Here are a few links to some sections you may find useful, if you need any help in navigating the site just ask one of the moderators, their names are near the thread links 


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0 Donor thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0 POF/Early menopause

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0 Treatment outside the Uk (Spanish clinic link)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0 Secondary Infertility

Hope these help, good luck with your journey 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the links, they were just what I needed. When I found this site I breathed a sigh of relief.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to give you a warm welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need good luck with everything
lea-Anne xxx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Thankyou Le-anne. Hopefully I will be able to give support as well as take it! Thanks again for the lovely welcome


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi rtsaintly ,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and wish you luck And baby dust !!


Lindsey


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Rachel, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am glad you have already found this site to be useful and supportive to you. I sometimes think doctors forget we have brains and fingers and can find things out for ourselves! 

Do check out the links Gayn has left; you will make lots of frinds with the ladies and gentlemen on those threads.

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, This site is fantastic for support, information and friendship, as you have already found out  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes...its unbelievable the amount of support and knowledge on here! Certainly after the last couple of years of getting very little information from my local hospital, and not having anyone that I knew that could answer my (sometimes daft!) questions.

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Rachel* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

